# DMA-driver error, CRC error



## bostex

Hi I have a Nec ND 4551A and i can't burn CDs, but i have already burned DVD's.

When I try burning CD's with Nero or Alcohol 120% i get a DMA-driver error, CRC error at 6% or 10%. I´ve already tried with 8X, 32X, etc but i always get the same error.

When I burn DVD's i use DVD Decrypter and it works fine, and I haven´t tried to burn cd´s with any other program, I´ve already wasted 7 CD´s

Can someone help me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## tripleplay905

Do you have DMA enabled on your cd burner?  Try a different program to burn your cd's.


----------

